# Titanium Package for American Audi A4, S4, A5 and S5 Revealed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

“Black Optics” has been a regular option box on Audi’s German order book for years. The idea is simple: rid the car of most any chrome be it grille surround, window treatment or other. During the B7 era Audi of America experimented with the look, packaging it with unique wheels, S-line body treatment and specific colors to create the successful A4 Titanium Package. The model worked and the cars achieved a cult-like following amongst enthusiast. That success was enough to garner a return and even an expansion for the B8-generation.

* Full Story *


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

Good looking :thumbup:


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

So on the S4, you no longer have to pay that ridiculous Audi Exclusive fee to get this? And what exactly does the following mean or include:

• Black Interior Only - Only available with black interiors?
• Full Interior Trim Choice Availability - All interior trims are available with titanium package (such as carbon fiber, etc)?

I wish they would do something about that godawful plasticy silver dash trim...


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

confusing info... 

on the audiusa s4 site:
http://models.audiusa.com/s4-sedan/options-packages

Titanium Sport Package
Inspired by the Audi motorsport legacy, this package includes a number of aesthetic and performance enhancements. Exterior elements include black window trim, titanium-finish wheels and the iconic black Singleframe® grille. Inside, the Titanium Sport Package carries the performance look with a *black headliner*, *Piano Black inlays *and *supportive S4 sport seats*.

i thought black headliner and s4 sport seats were standard. and you can only get piano black inlays if you get titanium package?


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

I love my B7 Titanium A4... $500 was retardedly cheap for a nifty cosmetic upgrade. Some S4/RS4 bits here and there. 
I doubt we will see this option this cheap on the B8. My only complaint is the wheels on the B8 aren't what I was expecting they would use, but I looks alright. None of those pics are too flattering either.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

If you had to take a stab what do you think the msrp will be for the Ti pack, George?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Angina said:


> So on the S4, you no longer have to pay that ridiculous Audi Exclusive fee to get this? And what exactly does the following mean or include:
> 
> • Black Interior Only - Only available with black interiors?
> • Full Interior Trim Choice Availability - All interior trims are available with titanium package (such as carbon fiber, etc)?
> ...



Sorry. It's piano black only on the A4s. The factory for whatever reason can't do piano black in S4 so S4 you can choose the normal carbon, aluminum, steel mesh or wood. 

As for the dash trim, there are a number of companies working on CF replacements but I'd be tempted to get the piano black piece from the RS 5 when it becomes available.

I was told black only on interiors so no silver seats or red insert seats, brown seats etc. but wait until they have the actual configurator live to take that last one as gospel. I know for sure it's black only for A4.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Angina said:


> confusing info...
> 
> on the audiusa s4 site:
> http://models.audiusa.com/s4-sedan/options-packages
> ...


that's a listing for A4. There's no piano black in S4. That is likely a mistake. I spoke directly to planners who devised the setup and will let them know the website says otherwise.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

PUMA4kicks said:


> If you had to take a stab what do you think the msrp will be for the Ti pack, George?


NWS4Guy posted this in our B8 S4 forum. Looks legit.

http://imgur.com/yyPle.png


----------



## abranovi (Sep 20, 2009)

*Wheels*

I love the idea; looked great on the B7's. I think it will also look good on the B8's so long as Audi offers different wheels with the package. Those are pitiful.


----------



## dbosso (Dec 16, 2000)

*Big whoop.*

Be still my beating heart!  Here's an idea: how about an A4 Avant without a slushbox?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Why any modern car maker, especially a prestige maker like Audi and VW, would limit a model to black interior only is beyond my belief. Are they saying they have a group of potential owners with no interest in the car's interior appearance? A black interior just doesn't do it in a car like Audi or even VW.


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

GTINC said:


> Why any modern car maker, especially a prestige maker like Audi and VW, would limit a model to black interior only is beyond my belief. Are they saying they have a group of potential owners with no interest in the car's interior appearance? A black interior just doesn't do it in a car like Audi or even VW.


well, the titanium package (odd name for a all-black package) focuses on black colors, so I guess they are limiting the interior to be black. You can still order non-black interior, but without the titanium package I guess.


----------



## drasticMeasures (Jun 29, 2010)

Angina said:


> well, the titanium package (odd name for a all-black package) focuses on black colors, so I guess they are limiting the interior to be black. You can still order non-black interior, but without the titanium package I guess.


It's like, "How much more black could this be? And the answer is None, none more black." ;-)


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

bad pshopping by audi... all those cars bar the white one look like matte paintjobs or is it just my monitor:sly:


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

dbosso said:


> Be still my beating heart!  Here's an idea: how about an A4 Avant without a slushbox?


You should be glad Audi remains true to its Avant heritage, even without manual gearbox available. Just look at how Volvo is dropping V70 in flavor of XC70 and BMW is dropping 5-Series Touring in flavor of X5 and 5-GT.


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

IMHO Audi could have done a better job with wheel selection, but :thumbup: otherwise


----------



## MOTIONblur (Apr 16, 2004)

*Love it - thanks George!*

looks subtle yet UNIQUE/soft yet aggressive (atleast in the pictures it does).
I'm sold on this combination of either abis white or suzuka grey & titanium package.
The only problem is I can't decide between the S5 and S4.
My mind says S4 due to its practicality,lower cost & better mpg but my heart says S5 with its
absolute stunning looks. 

Has anyone else had this dilemma and which car did you opt for in the end?
I know everyones circumstances are different but its interesting to know the buying decisions
people make and why.

ps...don't mind the black alacantera interior one bit, it just happens to be my preferred option anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MOTIONblur said:


> looks subtle yet UNIQUE/soft yet aggressive (atleast in the pictures it does).
> I'm sold on this combination of either abis white or suzuka grey & titanium package.
> The only problem is I can't decide between the S5 and S4.
> My mind says S4 due to its practicality,lower cost & better mpg but my heart says S5 with its
> ...


Suzuka won't be a regular palette color so would cost extra FYI. I've had both an S5 and an S4. The S5 is definitely sexier but the S4 is more efficient and likely more powerful. As a daily driver I'd likely choose the S4 (what I have now).


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

So does this mean I'll actually be able to get full-leather (not alcantara) sport seats on an A5? Yes, black only, but I can live with that.

Will be very interested to see the (Canadian) package details and prices.


----------



## J_Ghost (Aug 3, 2010)

i love this look. i wish i saw this before i got my car


----------



## gwen1 (Aug 5, 2010)

*a5*

Love this car, selling cars has let me have a look around quite a few of these beauties. One of these days...


----------

